# Interpretacion Cajas Acusticas



## PARIS (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro. Me decidi por entrar aqui por la utilidad que veo que tienen estos foros.
Queria consultaros mi primera duda como miembro. He estado buscando por muchos foros y muchas paginas durante tiempo y si os escribo es porque no consigo resolver mis dudas.

Os cuento:
Me inicio como principiante en la fabricacion de cajas acusticas.
Desde hace mucho tiempo queria aprender sobre como diseñarlas porque trabajo como tornero fresador y tengo la posibilidad de disponer de medios para construirlas.
Bien, resumiendo, selecciono el altavoz (woofer) que deseo y obtengo segun por lo que he ido aprendiendo el WINDISD.
Para todo diseño tengo que aprender que significan las dichosas graficas (a mi parecer un mundo).

Mi altavoz: Beyma 12G40
Caracteristicas que he obtenido:
fs=44Hz   Re=6ohm   Qms=11,6   Qes:0,3   Qts=0,3   Vas= 81l   Cms= 206   Rms= 1,5   n%=2,3   Sd=0,0530m2   Xmax=6mm   Vd=316   Le=2,1mH   Pe=500w   BL=18,4N/A   VCd=77mm   Dvol=4l   
Segun el fabricante: Volumen de caja: 20 / 70l 0.7 / 2.6 ft. 3

Duda 1. ¿El volumen que me indica el fabricante es entre 20 y 70 l?

Duda 2. Analizando las graficas de Winisd obtengo dos curvas que creo que pueden ser validas para el woofer de 12".

Grafica Transfer function magnitude

Curva 1. V=30 , f=45
Pico 1,3db - 214hz,   0db - 133hz,   -3db - 83hz,   -6db - 60Hz

Curva 2. V=65, f=45
Pico 0,8db - 222hz,   0db - 145hz,   -3db - 51hz,   -6db - 41Hz

Duda 2.1 ¿Es mejor que sea mas estable? ¿es normal la variacion pronunciada del pico a -3db de la curva 2?
¿que me recomendais respecto a este grafico?


Grafica Transfer function phase

Corta en cero en el punto 2deg 260hz
Duda 2.2 ¿no se supone que esta grafica tiene que tender a cero? ¿que significa que corte? 


Grafica Group Delay

Duda 2.3. Aqui viene algo que me descoloca totalmente. Se supone que estas curvas deben ser lo mas estables posible pues indican el retardo. Es decir, no deberia tener ningun pico.

Curva 1. desde 12ms totalmente constante
Curva 2. desde 10ms sube haciendo pico a 16ms 41hz.

Si estoy en lo cierto creo que deberia ser como la curva 1.

En resumen, mi idea es que lo mas optimo es 30litros y 44hz. La curva que me genera por lo que se hasta ahora se es la mas optima. 
Por cierto, Duda 3. ¿el programa me indica el volumen total de la caja o con la resta del vol del altavoz?

Perdonad por extenderme tanto.Si podeis darme vuestra opinion por si estoy interpretando mal estos graficos os lo agradeceria. Os adjunto las fotos de las graficas para que se entienda mejor. Muchas gracias y perdonad las molestias.
Un saludo.

Javier


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola Paris, bienvenido al foro
Antes que nada , te recomiendo leer este hilo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/#post54347
...y algunos otros , en especial los posts de juanfilas .
Tambien hay uno dedicado al WinIsd en especial.
En principio me parecen un poco extrañas tus graficas ,cae demasiado la respuesta en los 200hz .
Te recomiendo que verifiques muy cuidadosamente LAS UNIDADES cuando cargas los parametros . Me ha pasado y el winIsd tiene la letra muy pequeña en la pantalla.

Respecto al group delay no soy el mas experto , solo se que no debe tener variaciones bruscas, pero no es el parametro principal , ya que tambien influye el filtro que uses en la respuesta final.

y sobre el volumen de la caja , SE DEBE DESCONTAR VOLUMEN DEL PARLANTE , es el volumen interno neto . 
Otra cosa a tener en cuenta es si usas aislante , que AUMENTA el volumen real de la caja ( aprox 20% ) 
Sin mucho fundamento me resulta extraño un parlante de 12" con un Vas de 81l que te de una caja tan chica , si bien Qts es extremadamente bajo ( 0,3) , por eso te dije que controles unidades.


----------



## PARIS (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola, lo primero de todo agradecerte la ayuda. 
Me sigue pasando lo mismo en WinIsd, no se en que fallo, reviso constantemente las unidades y en principio creo que todo esta bien. No me termina de parecer normal las curvas que genera.
Voy a seguir mirando en los enlaces que me has pasado a ver si soluciono el problema.
Respecto al volumen ya lo tengo mas claro, muchas gracias.
Volvere a consultaros.....
Un saludo!


----------



## PARIS (Oct 24, 2013)

He vuelto a realizar el estudio de mi altavoz. He encontrado el parametro que hace que se disparen los graficos. Este es el "Le". En el momento que le doy valor se dispara, ¿sabeis a que se debe? 
Si el valor es igual a cero los graficos me parecen correctos. Adjunto foto para que lo veais.
Segun el fabricante el valor es de 2.1mH. ¿A que se debe? ¿este valor deberia incluirlo no?
Gracias y a ver si alguno me puede dar solucion, que me sale humo....
Un saludo.

PD: Adjunto fotos de las curvas. 
El modelo es Beyma 12G40.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 24, 2013)

Es cierto, 2,1mH es bastante alto .. ( suele reondar 1mH o algo menos ) , pero es un woofer de 12"...
Se DEBE incluir por supuesto !!
He visto algunas graficas de respuesta de tu parlante en la web y no son tan asi . Habria que medirlos para desempatar ....
Un consejo: para tu parlante yo no pondria el tubo de sintonia de 5cm ... lo haria mas grande , aunque te puede traer problemas de longitud con la caja tan chica... pero al menos 7cm ya que no 10....
En alguna parte hay la forma de calcular la velocidad del aire y hay una maxima para que no sea turbulenta , si bien empiricamente se dice que debe ser 1/3 del diametro del parlante.


----------



## PARIS (Oct 24, 2013)

Otra cosilla con el Volumen. Yo saco el volumen que necesita mi altavoz. De ahi le resto, volumen del altavoz,volumen del aislante y  volumen del tubo bass reflex. Me equivoco? el volumen del tubo lo calculo como si fuese un cilindro macizo o solo la seccion del tubo? Perdona por mi poca idea pero puestos a intentar hacer las cosas bien.....
Muchas gracias


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 24, 2013)

El tubo calculalo como si fuese macizo y suma ese volumen al de la caja. 
No le des bola a la respuesta en alta frecuencia del WinISD, dado que la inductancia de tu parlante es alta da esta respuesta pero no tiene nada que ver con la realidad, es mas, si no la pones te va a calcular igual el volumen óptimo.

Saludos!


----------

